# More blacks today in the Southwest (Barry County)



## jimana143

Found some today, not enough for a mess but hoping to find more.


----------



## Justinrm86

Nice finds.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I live in NE Ohio, so no competition to you guys. I find plenty of yellows, but have never found a black. Just curious, what trees do you look for and ground temps?


----------



## morelmaniac78

jimana143 said:


> Found some today, not enough for a mess but hoping to find more.


What type of trees are you finding Black morels around??


----------



## jimana143

shroomsearcher said:


> I live in NE Ohio, so no competition to you guys. I find plenty of yellows, but have never found a black. Just curious, what trees do you look for and ground temps?[/QUOTE
> I don’t really pay much attention to the trees where I find the morels. Black morels usually doesn’t favor any trees. I found them growing in open areas, sometimes in the middle of a path in the woods.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Interesting. I've found some yellows the same way walking a two track through the woods. Have almost crushed some underfoot, or noticed them growing right alongside the track. Have also spotted some that didn't seem associated with any trees at all! Just growing near the path kind of spang out in the open.


----------



## mellowmushiestl

This may seem crazy, or at least I found it odd. I found 2.5lbs of beautiful giant yellows under a cedar patch on the edge of a field a few years back. Goes to show they will grow ANYWHERE!


----------



## shroomsearcher

True that! I belong to a fish & game club which is where I hunt most of my morels. A fellow member who has taught me a lot about 'shroom hunting found a giant yellow near the boat park by the dock! He spotted it driving past in his truck! It was 14.5" tall and 4.5" in diameter at its widest point! People had been driving and walking past it for days and never noticed it! 

It's about the last place I'd expect to find a morel. Since then I've started looking in unlikely places and have had some success.


----------



## jmerx

mellowmushiestl said:


> This may seem crazy, or at least I found it odd. I found 2.5lbs of beautiful giant yellows under a cedar patch on the edge of a field a few years back. Goes to show they will grow ANYWHERE!


Good chance there was an elm r ash near by


----------



## shroomsearcher

Last year I found a bunch of them around Sycamore of all trees! The elm-morel connection seems pretty well played out around here (NE Ohio). I also found some in the vicinity of an enormous old Cottonwood at my fish & game club. I do a lot of looking there. We have 2,200 acres and a bazillion dead elms! I've found morels under exactly 2 of them. We also have a lot of apple trees scattered around, and that's where I concentrate. Found the others just by chance looking through new areas.


----------



## br5

mellowmushiestl said:


> This may seem crazy, or at least I found it odd. I found 2.5lbs of beautiful giant yellows under a cedar patch on the edge of a field a few years back. Goes to show they will grow ANYWHERE!


I had a park ranger at Mamouth cave tell me that's where they hunted.


----------



## Zabz

Shroomsearcher. The blacks I have found in NE ohio grow in absolute wacky places.

Under rail timbers along paths with no usual trees and in old roads growing between rocks patches of dirt, maybe a few sycamores or black cherry trees in the near by.


----------



## jimana143

These were I picked last Friday, the same spot from where I found them Monday. 35 black beauties.


----------



## mmh

shroomsearcher said:


> I live in NE Ohio, so no competition to you guys. I find plenty of yellows, but have never found a black. Just curious, what trees do you look for and ground temps?


Blacks are the first to come up. In my experience blacks can be found in any healthy hardwood forest, they can also be found under Aspen trees. If I see a smaller Maple growing on a mound or any tree that has moss growing around it I 
head that way.


----------



## mmh

mellowmushiestl said:


> This may seem crazy, or at least I found it odd. I found 2.5lbs of beautiful giant yellows under a cedar patch on the edge of a field a few years back. Goes to show they will grow ANYWHERE!


I have found that a mix of ash and northestern hemlock is a great combination.


----------



## mmh

shroomsearcher said:


> Last year I found a bunch of them around Sycamore of all trees! The elm-morel connection seems pretty well played out around here (NE Ohio). I also found some in the vicinity of an enormous old Cottonwood at my fish & game club. I do a lot of looking there. We have 2,200 acres and a bazillion dead elms! I've found morels under exactly 2 of them. We also have a lot of apple trees scattered around, and that's where I concentrate. Found the others just by chance looking through new areas.


I have found both trees to have Morels around them.


----------



## jimana143

More on April fool’s day, 38 black beauties.


----------



## jimana143

More photos


----------



## fun gus

mellowmushiestl said:


> This may seem crazy, or at least I found it odd. I found 2.5lbs of beautiful giant yellows under a cedar patch on the edge of a field a few years back. Goes to show they will grow ANYWHERE!


A few years ago it was a super dry year and I found the attached photo of a yellow growing under a bench on a heavy travelled trail, I pulled out over a pound during the worst season I ever had- in heavy oak. 
I’m from Iowa and blacks are really uncommon. I have one place. They grow in an area with cottonwood and some sort of conifer. In Iowa morels grow around elm and no flood zones of cottonwood but only randomly around conifers. The drought of 2015 killed theconifers near the blacks and my area of blacks that was good for over 30 years produced a lot less. I have no idea if there is a correlation but the other morels still produces fine. 
The other attachment shows a late season yellow next to a black


----------



## shroomsearcher

Loving the info. For me, I figure it's 3 weeks away at least. Got the chance to check out my ramp patch today. I knew it was early, but just wanted to get out and walk around the woods a bit. There was absolutely NO sign of any ramp activity. I'll be cutting grass before anything shroomy or rampy is happening here.


----------



## Dugsmok

shroomsearcher said:


> Interesting. I've found some yellows the same way walking a two track through the woods. Have almost crushed some underfoot, or noticed them growing right alongside the track. Have also spotted some that didn't seem associated with any trees at all! Just growing near the path kind of spang out in the open.


I am from SW Ohio and had 12 old apple trees (green tart cooking apples...I don't know which species) in the back. We would find so many morels under those trees some years and some years there were none.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

shroomsearcher said:


> Last year I found a bunch of them around Sycamore of all trees! The elm-morel connection seems pretty well played out around here (NE Ohio). I also found some in the vicinity of an enormous old Cottonwood at my fish & game club. I do a lot of looking there. We have 2,200 acres and a bazillion dead elms! I've found morels under exactly 2 of them. We also have a lot of apple trees scattered around, and that's where I concentrate. Found the others just by chance looking through new areas.


Sycamore trees were my best tree last year(what an odd & late year that was)!


----------



## Thomas

Yall are getting me excided, I am 2 days from starting my Morel hunting vacation. I hope I have timed it well. I will be on the Southeast side of the state, hunting a spot I have not been to in years. Last trip there produced 50ish giant yellow Morels. I'll be hitting the south facing slopes hard.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Dugsmok said:


> I am from SW Ohio and had 12 old apple trees (green tart cooking apples...I don't know which species) in the back. We would find so many morels under those trees some years and some years there were none.


From your description it sounds like they might be Granny Smith's, or an even older heirloom variety. Hope you are putting them to good use.



HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Sycamore trees were my best tree last year(what an odd & late year that was)!


Crazy! Last year, for me, was one of my more "on time" years. Things seemed to work out pretty close to perfectly here last year! At least as perfectly as I've seen them, but I haven't been hunting that long.

When I figured out that I'd found all those morels near a sycamore, that kind of opened up the field for me.

To be honest, you never actually know where you might find them!


----------



## saharadweller

And that is what makes it so much fun!!!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

saharadweller said:


> And that is what makes it so much fun!!!


Hey Sahara! Absolutely agree..Thrill of the hunt. And Yall bout to have lotsa Fun! G'Luck pick bunches & looking foward to hearing your reports!!


----------



## Cj D

shroomsearcher said:


> I live in NE Ohio, so no competition to you guys. I find plenty of yellows, but have never found a black. Just curious, what trees do you look for and ground temps?


----------



## Cj D

I'm from NE Ohio up here usually find mine in a mix of Ash and tulip trees. Usually south facing hilsides. Ground temps 4' to 5' in depth in the 50's for couple or so days. Found first black on day 4 in the 50's April 15 last year. Hope that helps. Good luck shroomin.


----------

